# Newboiler install



## joepimms (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey guys I'm hoping some one can help out with a design layout for these two boilers, you will see the prints and pictures please help a fellow plumber, this is my first big install for a 120 suit condo. I'm more use to doing res and all


----------



## joepimms (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh yes here is my autocad drawing of what I think how I wanna do it, but please give me feed back 

That's the link to the file 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/27udh8xx9pltrq5/Boiler Room - Sheet - A104 - Tribeca.pdf


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Tie that big thing into that other big thing with some pipe... Make sure to use putty and silicone... Then post an intro.


----------



## joepimms (Feb 15, 2012)

Plumberman said:


> Tie that big thing into that other big thing with some pipe... Make sure to use putty and silicone... Then post an intro.


Lol not really the answer I was looking for lol


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

You don't have to follow the prints?


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

I haven't seen a recent boiler with 2 inlets, I have seen old crane cast iron boilers have it but they also had 2 outlets


----------



## joepimms (Feb 15, 2012)

Hope some one can help out With a quick drawing


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Looks like most of your secondary loop is missing.


----------



## joepimms (Feb 15, 2012)

That's what I was thinking but where to put it


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Stack your loops,primary highest then put your secondary below but above the boilers enough for clearance. Then you will be able to set your two pumps for each boiler side by side above the boiler . Make your top inlet the centerline for the first pump then set the second one to the left of that one. Does that make any sense?i hope it helps


----------



## joepimms (Feb 15, 2012)

Are you talking more like this new drawing


----------



## joepimms (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh yeah these boiler have 2 inlet that are 2 inches each and and one outlet that is 3 inches, would be cool if some one could do a quick ISO drawing


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

joepimms said:


> Are you talking more like this new drawing


Yes that's what I was trying to say


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

joepimms said:


> Oh yeah these boiler have 2 inlet that are 2 inches each and and one outlet that is 3 inches, would be cool if some one could do a quick ISO drawing


Not today it's to late to bring out the paper


----------



## joepimms (Feb 15, 2012)

But thanks for the insite


----------



## Team BP (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't know if these help. We did four of them last summer and four more last month. What we do is build the primary loop first then cut in olets after to tie the boilers in and the domestic pumps. Just make sure to stagger your lines so there's no interference. Just take ur time and have a plan


----------

